# The Chocolate Chip Cookie Cone



## kleenex (Apr 21, 2013)

The Chocolate Chip Cookie Cone | DudeFoods.com Food Blog & Reviews

Why have a boring cone when you have one made from a chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Kylie1969 (May 21, 2013)

Wow, I am loving the look of that, I can just imagine how nice that would taste


----------

